# Request for Dedication to Gary Gygax



## Dragonhelm (Mar 4, 2008)

I was just thinking earlier that there would be no finer tribute to the legacy of Gary Gygax than to dedicate the core 4th edition D&D books to his memory.

I humbly request that the fine folks at Wizards of the Coast consider such a dedication to honor his memory.  He has brought so much joy to so many.  We should have a lasting tribute.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## nerfherder (Mar 4, 2008)

I think a dedication in the 4e core rulebooks would be a fine thing.


----------



## danskcarvalho (Mar 4, 2008)

Agreed!


----------



## danskcarvalho (Mar 4, 2008)

Agreed! Let's start a petition!


----------



## Scott_Rouse (Mar 4, 2008)

Done.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Mar 4, 2008)

A 'thank you very much' to The Rouse and the others at WotC, thank you sor such a quick reply. As the OP said a fitting tribute to the guy who started it all.
R.I.P GG


----------



## nerfherder (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Scott.


----------



## Lackhand (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you very much.

This means a lot.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 4, 2008)

I think this should be done for the next fantasy RPG book from any publisher who can trace their game ancestry back to Gary (in other words, all of them).


----------



## Dragonhelm (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Thank you so much, Scott!  You are a scholar and a gentleman.


----------



## Irda Ranger (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.



That's why you're a classy guy, Scott.


----------



## Incenjucar (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Bravo.


----------



## Flynn (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Mister "The Rouse":

You never cease to amaze me. Wizards is quite lucky to have you on their staff, as are we.

Thank You,
Flynn


----------



## Darkthorne (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Thank you very much. D&D has always been a large part of my life and this news saddens me deeply. While this is a smal request it means so much more, thanks again.


----------



## Rydac (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Thanks Mr. Rouse. I am both moved and impressed
by your timely response.


----------



## Ebon Shar (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you Scott and WOTC.  It  means a lot to many, many people.


----------



## TroyXavier (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks to WOTC for that.  Definitely good for all he contributed.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 4, 2008)

Of course. 
Nothing could be more fitting. 
Thank you Scott.


----------



## Protagonist (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks to WotC for making this decision and doing so quickly
and thanks for the tasteful tribute page on your dnd site


----------



## Zaister (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.



Thank you, Scott. It means a lot.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you, Scott.


----------



## Thaumaturge (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, Scott.

Thaumaturge.


----------



## DMReckless (Mar 4, 2008)

Indeed.  Although no 4e customer, I applaud this decision.  It is only fitting and appropriate.  Thank you, Mr. Rouse.


----------



## Belorin (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks to the Rouse and the folks at WotC for this.
He will be missed, we would not be here if not for him and the other originators of D&D.


Bel


----------



## Najo (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Thank you Scott.


----------



## Troy70 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Scott


----------



## DragonTurtle (Mar 4, 2008)

Well done, WoTC!

Thanks Scott!


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, Scott! That was a grand gesture!

Pinotage


----------



## Harr (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow. This got me teary-eyed. Thank you.


----------



## Betote (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know if I'm being rude here (I hope not), but it'd be even better if the Dedication went to Tom Moldvay as well...

My condolences. Today, everyone of us have lost a very dear friend.


----------



## SkidAce (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Scott.

And RIP Col Pladoh.  Thank you for a lifelong hobby and the friends it brought.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Thanks, mate.

The tribute on the WotC D&D page also brought a small smile to my face despite the sad circumstances. Nicely done by the folks there.


----------



## jinnetics (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, Scott!

I wish I could have met the man, but I feel as if I have.


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Thank you.


----------



## glass (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.



Wow, that was quick! Nice one.


glass.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.



 A fitting tribute.

Thanks to all involved.


----------



## Geron Raveneye (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Thank you, Mr. Rouse and WotC.


----------



## M.L. Martin (Mar 4, 2008)

glass said:
			
		

> Wow, that was quick! Nice one.
> 
> 
> glass.




  Judging by his blog post, the decision was made as soon as the news was confirmed.

  An eminently classy move, and it seems apropos that it will be both the first D&D rulebooks produced after Gygax's passing, _and_ a new edition of the game.


----------



## WyzardWhately (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




That's top class, right there.  You just earned yourself another pre-order.

I'm going to go raise a glass.


----------



## Thaumaturge (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah, it has to be tough being both "The Rouse" and "Scott" on a day like today.  

Thaumaturge.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 4, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Thanks Scott.  And I was surprised by the speed of your response.  Good work.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## The Eternal GM (Mar 4, 2008)

Very much the right thing to do.  And I'm glad to see that WotC is quick to agree to it too.


----------



## Kahoots (Mar 4, 2008)

WyzardWhately said:
			
		

> I'm going to go raise a glass.



As am I.


----------



## Mostlyjoe (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, you must have been at the printers already. You the man Scott.

Long live the Dungeon Master!


----------



## Rpgraccoon (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you so much Wotc. I pre-ordered. However, if the tribute remains I may even by the leather bound versions.

*The First DM* died on *DM's day* before *4th* edition was released: March *4th * 2008


----------



## Rel (Mar 5, 2008)

Such a kind gesture.  Thanks, Scott.

If any of you would like to express your thanks in this thread without any commentary about your opinions of 4e, you are more than welcome to do so.


----------



## Vrecknidj (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you Scott and everyone at WotC.  And, of course, thank you Gary.

Dave


----------



## AZRogue (Mar 5, 2008)

Very well done, WotC. The respect shown by the move is much appreciated.

Man, I wouldn't have thought this would bother me so much. It's just very incredible how much the man helped shape the gaming world. He truly made his mark in this world. Gary, you will be missed.


----------



## delericho (Mar 5, 2008)

WyzardWhately said:
			
		

> That's top class, right there.  You just earned yourself another pre-order.




I won't pre-order, since I'll be buying from my FLGS. But I will buy the three core rulebooks, now.

This is a good thing that WotC have done.


----------



## mhensley (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Scott.  I really appreciated what you guys did with the wotc site today as well.


----------



## jasin (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Scott.


----------



## Markustay (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank You for that, you are PURE CLASS.   

Truthfully, the man probably brought just as many people to the Fantasy Genre as Tolkien - he definately deserves this tribute.


----------



## Colmarr (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll add my voice to the chorus.

Thanks WotC. A decision well-made.


----------



## Firevalkyrie (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you, Scott.


----------



## Shroomy (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, very classy.


----------



## Zinovia (Mar 5, 2008)

I will join in the chorus of thanks for the class act Mr. Rouse.  I can think of no more fitting tribute.  

To Gary Gygax, and the adventure he has brought to all our lives.


----------



## Roman (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a very fitting tribute and kudos to Scott and WotC for making it!


----------



## CAFRedblade (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you Mr. Rouse.  

A dedication in the 4e books 
is a very fitting tribute to one
of the men who crafted the game.

My heartfelt thoughts and wishes
go out to the Gygax family.


----------



## Krypter (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Scott. Very classy, and the fastest response to an online petition I have ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you, Scott, and thank you, Wizards of the Coast.


----------



## Seeten (Mar 5, 2008)

Classy.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 5, 2008)

Scott, though I have had my ups and downs with this new incarnation of D&D, you have always come across to me here as genuine, and a class act: Thank You for cementing my opinion further today with this dedication to Gary.


----------



## sckeener (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Scott.

He meant a lot to so many people beyond role playing games.

He influenced the last 27 years of my life.  D&D was a big part of it, but it was the small things that made the biggest difference...I can't think of a single aspect of my life that hasn't been shaped in some part by him.  

One question for anyone:  Is there any sort of collection being done? 

Does anyone know?  I'd like to be doing something beyond just typing these words.  I'd love to attend the funeral, but I believe it is going to be a Family and Friends ceremony (as it should be.)  Is there a charity that the family would like donations to go to?


----------



## Scylla (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you Scott.


----------



## hunter1828 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Scott and WotC.

Right now, all I can think about is Gary's last line from the episode of Futurama he was on, and it's fitting.

"Anyone want to play Dungeons and Dragons for the next quadrillion years?"


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you.  I was about 90% sure I would buy them, but something like this will make me 100% sure.


----------



## Tehnai (Mar 5, 2008)

I thank The Rouse for the swift answer.

If it wasn't for the game, I'd be even more lost than I am today.

Gary Gygax, you made the last 9 years more bareable for me, and wherever it is you're going, thank you.

I think this dedication is the least WOTC and the gaming community can do to honor the man who made a whole lot of us who we are today.


----------



## quindia (Mar 5, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Thank You.


----------



## Dausuul (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Mar 5, 2008)

Definitely the right thing to do.

Thank you.


----------



## leonarr (Mar 5, 2008)

Very classy show of respect.


----------



## carborundum (Mar 5, 2008)

An excellent idea, and a fitting tribute.
Thank you Mr Rouse!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Mar 5, 2008)

An appropriate tribute; even if I believe that it would be to Gygax's chagrin that RPG design philosophy had drifted from what I see as his vision, the man believed in the game and those who played it. So does Wotc.


----------



## Quantarum (Mar 5, 2008)

We lost a pioneer today. Thank you Scott and thanks to WOtC for their response. Game on!

-Q.


----------



## Dr. Strangemonkey (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## SoulsFury (Mar 5, 2008)

Another thank you. And a RIP for someone who has changed all of our lives. I never thought I could be this upset about someone I never met dieing but chills have been sent through my body. Good luck Gary.


----------



## Orius (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd honestly be surprised if WotC didn't do something like this.  They always saw fit to credit Gary and Dave for creating the rules, no matter who was running the department.  I'm glad that the Rouse thought of this probably before most of us did.


----------



## MaelStorm (Mar 5, 2008)

Dragonhelm said:
			
		

> I was just thinking earlier that there would be no finer tribute to the legacy of Gary Gygax than to dedicate the core 4th edition D&D books to his memory.
> 
> I humbly request that the fine folks at Wizards of the Coast consider such a dedication to honor his memory.  He has brought so much joy to so many.  We should have a lasting tribute.
> 
> Thank you for your time.



Indeed. I totally agree with you.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 5, 2008)

What a wonderful idea- and response.

Thanks, Scott- and everyone else. 

Sniff.


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 5, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.



See?  That is the stuff that makes The Rouse awesome.  Right there, the Awesome Sauce.

I'm totally buying you a beer if you are ever in Portland.


----------



## Naathez (Mar 5, 2008)

Opening ENWorld and finding out shocked me deeply.

-raises glass-

You'll be missed, Gary.

Let's all carry on his work, beyond petty squabbles, beyond flame wars. Let's remember the man who created the hobby we all love, and honor him by always, always, letting the game live on.

Whatever mechanics are beyond our D20's, every natural 20 is a toast to you, Gary. 
And we won't hold the natural 1's against you.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank You Scott, and thanks to WotC as well.


----------



## xmanii (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Scott.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 5, 2008)

the Jester said:
			
		

> What a wonderful idea- and response.
> 
> Thanks, Scott- and everyone else.
> 
> Sniff.



QFT.

And even though I don't have any real desire to switch to the new game, I'll be buying at least the 4e Player's Handbook in Gary's honor.


----------



## Wyrmshadows (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Scott and WoTC.

Strange that he's now gone.   

I remember reading and rereading the AD&D DM's Guide as a kid, still my favorite DM's guide if not for overall ease of use but instead for charm and the word 'millieu'. Gary's death brings forth, in me, a wave of nostalgia for the days when D&D, and I, was young. Wow, D&D (and because of it, RPing in general) has been a large part of my life for a long time. Thanks Gary for helping to develop such an amazing and immersive pastime. Bravo my friend.  

Good journeys Gary Gygax. I don't think the gods minded that you put them in Deities and Demigods though I think Odin is still annoyed that he only got 400hp.   



Wyrmshadows


----------



## Lanefan (Mar 5, 2008)

Well done, Mr. the Rouse.

May the game never forget its roots, however big it grows.

Lanefan


----------



## wykthor (Mar 5, 2008)

RIP, Gary Gygax. My thanks to Scott AND Rich Burlew for that lovely homage


----------



## Lord Ernie (Mar 5, 2008)

This is very fitting, indeed. RIP mr. Gygax, and thank you for your work.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Mar 5, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.



Thank you Scott.


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Scott & everybody else at WotC.


----------



## Jack99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Scott.


----------



## Hussar (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Scott.


----------



## Baumi (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## Geron Raveneye (Mar 5, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> QFT.
> 
> And even though I don't have any real desire to switch to the new game, I'll be buying at least the 4e Player's Handbook in Gary's honor.




Likewise.


----------



## fedelas (Mar 5, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Thank You Scott (and obviously thanks to all the people at wotc)

And thank you Gary for starting this all, we miss you much.


----------



## kunadam (Mar 5, 2008)

Great idea. Good that WotC has embraced it!


----------



## ChaosShard (Mar 5, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




Scott, 

Thank you.


----------



## Talaeden_Denthiir (Mar 5, 2008)

I just wanted to give a heartfelt thanks to The Rouse and others at WotC for this dedication to E. Gary Gygax.   He will be missed.   Dios bendiga y guardate en paz Gary...


         -Teo


----------



## Zander (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you, Scott.

You're a gamer and a gentleman.


----------



## Mute_Stranger (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, i can't stay mute this time.
Thanks Scott.
Gary, we'll never forget you..
Amuse toi bien la haut.


----------



## Epic Meepo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Fare thee well, Mister Gygax.*

Though it may not mean as much as a classy dedication, I shall hold a vigil in Gary's honor, to be attended by 40-400 goblins, one leader and 4 assistants per 40 goblins encountered, plus females and young equal to 60% and 100% respectively of the number of male goblins encountered.


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Mar 5, 2008)

*A more appropriate symbol*

_Rant removed by admin._


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 5, 2008)

_Why do I post after the crazy guy..._

TR: thanks. It does mean a lot.


----------



## Emirikol (Mar 6, 2008)

Bye Gary.  Thanks for signing a copy of Mordenkainen's adventure and giving it to me.

jh


----------



## Uriens (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you, Scott, and thank you, Wizards of the Coast.


----------



## Harkun (Mar 6, 2008)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Done.




I think this is a wonderful idea, thank you Scott


----------



## Sir Brennen (Mar 6, 2008)

Agree or disagree with him over the years, Gary was _The_ DM. Thanks Scott for this acknowledgment and dedication.


----------



## adamda (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you Mr Rouse. A great idea from the OP.


----------



## metal71dog (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Scott.  Gary was more than just a game designer or company founder. He was the co-creator of a way of gaming that engaged the imagination and inner life of young boys in profoundly positive way. Many adults are better for it in ways that are frankly profound and indescribable. I hope the dedication reflects this. 

Rest in Peace Dungeon Master. 

Again, thank you Scott. I promise to buy one extra copy and give it away.


----------



## grimslade (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you, Scott and WotC. I think like many people my youth was shaped by many of EGG's works. I still read the AD&D DMG from time to time. A lasting impression and a worthy tribute.

Although, I am warming to the idea of contributing money to building a dungeon filled with deadly traps and riddles in EGG's honor. Eat your heart out Acerak! Roll on Gary!


----------



## Erpegis (Mar 6, 2008)

To be honest I expected this reaction. It is a pity that the man who has created the hobby that has given birth to so many friendships and wonderful moments won't see its newest release.

I am willing to chip in with the dungeon idea, but I also have another idea.

Make Zagyg core deity.


----------

